# Evap or faint positive?



## KittieB

Hi everyone, can anyone else see a line on this test? Is it an evap or could it be a faint positive? Thank you


----------



## Irish Baby

Looks like a very faint positive.. how many days into your cycle are you?


----------



## KittieB

Irish Baby said:


> Looks like a very faint positive.. how many days into your cycle are you?

Thank you! I'm not sure how many dpo I am, I have PCOS and my cycles range from 30-50 days. Today is cycle day 46. We're not actually TTC but were planning to start TTC number 3 next year ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see a line! 
Looks like the start of a BFP. 
Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## KittieB

Unfortunately I have only had negative tests since :( so I'm not sure what this line was as it came up I'm the time frame. Still no period


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------

